# Which Mobile Phone do you own?



## newbs (Oct 21, 2010)

Totally random, just wondered which mobile phone everyone has - and if they like it?  I have a Nokia which is about 5 years old and needs replacing.

Thanks!


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi newbs i have the samsung monte in pink had it 4 month.I love it first touch screen great size and love everything about it and im on contract 12.50 a month x


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 21, 2010)

My Nokia 3310 is keeping warm in my sideboard drawer (I'm keeping it for when it'll be a collector's piece!).

My normal mobile is a Sagem C5-2 (I think?). It has a flip up screen and I've got it so it sounds similar to an original star trek communicator! 

Andy 'I don't get out much' HB


----------



## purpleshadez (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a HTC Desire. Much better than the Nokia N79 I had before it


----------



## bex123 (Oct 21, 2010)

i did have an i phone but the screen is broken so im using my old LG something or other..the one that slides up and down and has a little keyboard


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got a nokia but I don't know what model number it is, it's a folding one (you know what I mean!) and it's red and I'm with Tesco mobile.  I like my little phone!


----------



## ThunderBolt (Oct 21, 2010)

Nokia Ringo...  Class!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 21, 2010)

Blackberry Curve 8520 or something like that. It's ok, got my eye on an iphone for when my contract with vodafone runs out though


----------



## aymes (Oct 21, 2010)

iphone 4, love it love it love it!


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 21, 2010)

nokia n95 8gb beautiful pictures and great video   is 2 years now that i have  got it and i am really happy


----------



## Hazel (Oct 21, 2010)

I am a Nokia girl - just love their 'phones, I had used Nokia for 15 years plus.

Currently using a 6600 fold - but when contract ends in December, I am going for C3-touch and type

Can't wait for it


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 21, 2010)

purpleshadez said:


> I have a HTC Desire. Much better than the Nokia N79 I had before it



I've a HTC desire as well. They are great.

Ps if you like games & haven't already. Download angry birds it brilliant & free.


----------



## Estellaa (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a W995, brilliant camera at 8.1 mega pixels it's a sony ericsson and has a massive memory, it cost ?230 but i think it might of gone down to about ?210?
not sure 
i do love my phone though.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> I've a HTC desire as well. They are great.
> 
> Ps if you like games & haven't already. Download angry birds it brilliant & free.



I am going to download that........I have just replaced my blackberry storm 9500 with an HTC legend.....love it.......just as good as the iPhone I say.....

Going for that game....


----------



## shiv (Oct 21, 2010)

Samsung D900. It's a pretty old model but it's really slim and light and I love it. It's getting a bit old and battered now, my contract is up in 6 months so I'm going to try and get it to last until then and get a new phone with a new contract.


----------



## SacredHeart (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got a HTC Wildfire


----------



## cazscot (Oct 22, 2010)

I love my blackberry, before that I had nokias for years and they were very reliable.  I know various people that have had problems with Sony Ericson.


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 22, 2010)

I have the blackberry bold - keyboard a little smaller than the pearl I had previously. In fact I think I preferred the Pearl.

I saw on an Iphone the other day - an app that calculated distance/speed etc - and am wondering if this could be used to track my running distance? Any ideas?


----------



## purpleshadez (Oct 22, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> I've a HTC desire as well. They are great.
> 
> Ps if you like games & haven't already. Download angry birds it brilliant & free.



Angry birds is awesome!!!


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 22, 2010)

Have tried all makes but always end up with the faithful old nokia , i have the nokia c3 . its so easy to use and no more pedictive messaging thank god .... qwerty keyboard makes life so much easier  Cant do touchscreen phones keep pressing wrong things


----------



## Caroline (Oct 22, 2010)

Mine is a Motorola. Not sure what model it is, I got it because it was basic and cheap. I only use it if I am running late and want to call home, or if we are having problems with the land line and we need to make contact with people. I use it so little ?20 top up lasts me over 6 months.


----------



## aymes (Oct 22, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> I saw on an Iphone the other day - an app that calculated distance/speed etc - and am wondering if this could be used to track my running distance? Any ideas?



There are several apps that can track runs. I use th Nike GPS one which cost about ?1. It uses the GPS on the phone to track the run and then you can upload to the Nike+ website. It will record time, distance pace etc and the website has some handy tools to track progress, compate runs etc. Prior to the iPhone I used the Nike+ chip that linked my iPod to my shoe to record my tn, loved it but I do find the GPS system more reliable.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 22, 2010)

Jennywren said:


> Have tried all makes but always end up with the faithful old nokia , i have the nokia c3 . its so easy to use and no more pedictive messaging thank god .... qwerty keyboard makes life so much easier  Cant do touchscreen phones keep pressing wrong things



I would try and get used to the touchscreen......soon thats all there will be........


----------



## NiVZ (Oct 22, 2010)

I've always owned Nokia's.

History so far is: 3210, 3310, 8310, 7250i, 6230, 6230i, 3250 and currently using a 5310 XpressMusic.

NiVZ


----------



## imtrying (Oct 22, 2010)

I have an iPhone 3gs....and love it  up until i got this 18 months ago, I'd always had Nokia's as I just got on with them and didn't like anything else....I do kinda miss my N95.


----------



## newbs (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies!  Definitely given me something to think about!


----------



## Klocky (Oct 22, 2010)

I've got a LG Optimus Prime (ok, I made up the Prime bit).  Its an android phone.  I've only had it a week but I'm finding it much easier to use than my last phone which was a HTC something or other (windows phone which seemed to store my texts somewhere I couldnt find them - although why I'm mentioning this I dont know, cos I'm definitely no techie).

I'm pretty sure I'll only use it for texting and calling, the apps scare me and as for t'interweb!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 22, 2010)

Klocky said:


> I've got a LG Optimus Prime (ok, I made up the Prime bit).  Its an android phone.  I've only had it a week but I'm finding it much easier to use than my last phone which was a HTC something or other (windows phone which seemed to store my texts somewhere I couldnt find them - although why I'm mentioning this I dont know, cos I'm definitely no techie).
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll only use it for texting and calling, the apps scare me and as for t'interweb!



Transformers reference, nice........

You must have downgraded then if you went from a windows phone to android.........there a new HTC out, windows 7 mobile on it, exclusive to orange though........good luck with the apps and tinterwebb


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 22, 2010)

I've got a sony ericsson C905i ... I've had it about 2 and a half years and i totally love it!!  I refuse to update it (much to the other half's disappointment ... he was going to get me a new one for xmas haha!!)  XxXxX


----------



## Garthion (Oct 22, 2010)

My phone is a cheapo Huawei U571 (or somesuch number) touchscreen thingy on "3" I use it to make phone calls, use a certain book  and remarkably enough, as a mobile internet modem for when I'm not able to get a signal from our home network or I'm away. Not a bad phone for 30 quid really, but if I had more money I'd go for an iPhone, just sooo much better 

Did have a nokia n95 until the summer when it started dying, sent it to mazuma mobile for ?62 quid, not bad for a phone that wouldn't give a sound when ringing!


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 22, 2010)

My 12teen year old just lost his samsung and has enough savings for the Huawei so he's gonna buy himself that this weekend ... Do you think it's a suitable phone for a 12teen year old? lol XxXxX


----------



## Garthion (Oct 22, 2010)

The Derisive One said:


> My 12teen year old just lost his samsung and has enough savings for the Huawei so he's gonna buy himself that this weekend ... Do you think it's a suitable phone for a 12teen year old? lol XxXxX



It is very easy to use, and can access the internet if wanted, and at ?30 its not bad value.


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 22, 2010)

Garthion said:


> It is very easy to use, and can access the internet if wanted, and at ?30 its not bad value.



Brilliant ... Thanks for taking the time to reply!!  No doubt he'll want it for the net also!!  XxXxX


----------



## scootdevon (Oct 22, 2010)

*evening newbs (county neighbour) im back using my old blackberry bold 9000 cos the iphone 3gs 32gig on 02 network is crap (3g) i want the new blackberry torch cos i prefer buttons to touch screen to text and email etc  *


----------



## scootdevon (Oct 22, 2010)

*blackberry*

*evening newbs (county neighbour) im back using my old blackberry bold 9000 cos the iphone 3gs 32gig on 02 network is crap (3g) i want the new blackberry torch cos i prefer buttons to touch screen to text and email etc  *


----------



## Einstein (Oct 23, 2010)

Currently I use a Blackberry Bold 9000 and am int he midst of working out what to go for next, which for me is an oddity because I will get ripped off whoever I go with - I need no voice, just email, data and texts and mobile providors don't understand this concept, so you end up paying for your handset or have to juggle 600 minutes of voice a month for a fiver more than 100 minutes, but get the handset 'free'...

My other option is to hold fire and wait for Android 3 or Windows 7 tablets to become available next year, buy one go for purely a data only sim.

Balckberrys are pretty bullet proof though, other handsets I've had have lasted me a year then they're fit for the bin, not the BB I get 24 months on average from them


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 23, 2010)

I use a Blackberry 8520 at the moment. It's simple for what it is and it does what I want it to. I don't want anything too flashy, for me this is the right balance between functionality and flashiness. 

David, long time since we last saw you on here. Welcome back!


----------



## hotchop (Oct 23, 2010)

I have always been a Nokia girl... til I found the blackberry! the only downside to the BB id the battery charge is pants and lasts about 24 hours


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 23, 2010)

Mine's a pretty basic Nokia 5200 slidey-up. I bought it for the radio and mp3 player. I've always had Nokias and never had a problem with them.

David, I went for the Orange Dolphin PAYG plan because I text far more than I call. The cheapest option is ?10 a month for 300 texts and free internet.


----------



## Carina1962 (Oct 23, 2010)

My contract with 3 mobile ran out last week so now have a Blackberry Curve 8250 and it's driving me mad trying to fathom everything out lol!


----------

